# History Of Taps



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

If any of you have ever been to a military funeral in which taps was played; this brings out a new meaning of it.

Here is something Every Canadian should know. Until I read this, I didn't know, but I checked it out and it's true:

We in Canada have all heard the haunting song, 'Taps.' It's the song that gives us the lump in our throats and usually tears in our eyes.

But, do you know the story behind the song? If not, I think you will be interested to find out about its humble beginnings.

Reportedly, it all began in 1862 during the American Civil War, when Union Army Captain Robert Ellicombe was with his men near Harrison's Landing in Virginia . The Confederate Army was on the other side of the narrow strip of land.

During the night, Captain Ellicombe heard the moans of a soldier who lay severely wounded on the field. Not knowing if it was a Union or Confederate soldier, the Captain decided to risk his life and bring the stricken man back for medical attention. Crawling on his stomach through the gunfire, the Captain reached the stricken soldier and began pulling him toward his encampment.

When the Captain finally reached his own lines, he discovered it was actually a Confederate soldier, but the soldier was dead.

The Captain lit a lantern and suddenly caught his breath and went numb with shock. In the dim light, he saw the face of the soldier. It was his own son. The boy had been studying music in the South when the war broke out. Without telling his father, the boy enlisted in the Confederate Army.

The following morning, heartbroken, the father asked permission of his superiors to give his son a full military burial, despite his enemy status. His request was only partially granted.

The Captain had asked if he could have a group of Army band members play a funeral dirge for his son at the funeral.

The request was turned down since the soldier was a Confederate.

But, out of respect for the father, they did say they could give him only one musician.

The Captain chose a bugler. He asked the bugler to play a series of musical notes he had found on a piece of paper in the pocket of the dead youth's uniform.

This wish was granted.

The haunting melody, we now know as 'Taps' used at military funerals was born.

The words are:

Day is done. 
Gone the sun. 
From the lakes 
From the hills. 
From the sky. 
All is well. 
Safely rest. 
God is nigh.

Fading light. 
Dims the sight. 
And a star. 
Gems the sky. 
Gleaming bright. 
From afar. 
Drawing nigh. 
Falls the night.

Thanks and praise. 
For our days. 
Neath the sun 
Neath the stars. 
Neath the sky 
As we go. 
This we know. 
God is nigh

I too have felt the chills while listening to 'Taps' but I have never seen all the words to the song until now. I didn't even know there was more than one verse . I also never knew the story behind the song and I didn't know if you had either so I thought I'd pass it along.

I now have an even deeper respect for the song than I did before.

Remember Those Lost and Harmed While Serving Their Countries, both Canadian and American.

Also Remember Those Who Have Served And Returned; and for those presently serving in the Armed Forces.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As admirable this story is, I hate to be the bearer of bad news...
http://www.snopes.co.../songs/taps.asp

It is and always will be a very moving piece, and will bring a tear to my eye (especially double, or "echoing" taps...) If this is played after amazing grace (doubled, with a large bagpipe section), there won't be a dry eye in the place.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank You vtxbud !!! After having a son in the military and in harms way our emotional being is changed forever. Now I need to dry my keyboard off.

Again, Thank you for the enlightenment.

Kevin


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> As admirable this story is, I hate to be the bearer of bad news...
> http://www.snopes.co.../songs/taps.asp
> 
> It is and always will be a very moving piece, and will bring a tear to my eye (especially double, or "echoing" taps...) If this is played after amazing grace (doubled, with a large bagpipe section), there won't be a dry eye in the place.


The actual story can be read here WEST POINT WEBSITE - True Origin of TAPS

Although you may have missed the mark on the accuracy of the story - the sentiment is still the same. Its vital to a country to remember those that have given their lives in order to give us the freedom so many seem to take for granted every day.

As a former ARMY Infantry officer and then JAG officer i attended more than my share of military burials. I always seem to be OK right up to the moment they begin blowing TAPS. At that moment everything seems to just all come back at once. I hope to never hear the sound of TAPS again - but at the same time -- hope to never forget what it truly means to hear them.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I like the 1st story the best, why mess up a good story with the truth. No matter what it is a song that reaches in your soul and touches your heart. My heart goes out the every man and women who serve this great nation they are my heroes.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep, I have to agree, further checking would seem to show it came from a different origin. 
However, it is a beautiful piece of music. We are losing far too many of our guys in Afghanistan and far too many Americans in Iraq.

I have nothing but respect for those men and women that serve and have served in the armed forces of both our great countries...

and to all of those THANK-YOU !!!!

I wish they could all come home safe and sound to their families.


----------

